# Project One Single Color Madone



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I am looking for a pic of a late model project one Madone in a solid color. Didn't find any via a web or forum search. I am looking for a solid Silver one.

Thanks.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Project One*

I'd try the Project one site. You can customize how the frame looks to your liking.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah, but the faux frame image at Project One looks terrible. I was hoping to see an actual photo to get a better idea of what the bike really would look like. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Crappy picture taken via my cell phone, but here is my 2005 Madone 5.9 that I just got back from Trek with a 2006 P1 Silver paint job.

I will be picking it up next Wednesday (pay day  ) and taking a day or two to rebuilt it. I will post a better pic as soon as I can.

Paint looks great though. Very metallic, almost chrome like. Much cleaner with no blemishes (unlike the stock paint job).


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

no madone but an old oclv, just to show you once more the color. it's not mine.


----------



## Type1Rider (Jan 4, 2006)

Finally got around to shooting a photo of my 2005 P1 Madone 5.9. Trek did a great job with the repaint. I included the close up of the finish. There is a hires available by clicking the the thumbnail here: http://www.type1rider.com/Default.aspx?tabid=45


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*my P-1 solid color*

just showing...carbon/silver doutone


----------

